# The three times that I did something



## whoohaa

[The three times that I did something]
如果我要讲三个同样的情况的话，我可以这样说吗？ “我要描述三次做这个的时候。” 谢谢


----------



## Jack12345

whoohaa said:


> “我要描述三次做这个的时候。”


It's inidiomatic.
According to the meaning of the title, it could be translated into “我做了某事三次”.


whoohaa said:


> 如果我要讲三个同样的情况的话


可以说：有三种同样的情况，我要讲一下。(不太清楚是什么样的情况，所以不确定要用哪个量词。)

或者你想说的是：同样的事，我要讲三次。


----------



## whoohaa

谢谢啊


----------



## albert_laosong

Suppose the context is: The three times that I did it, Jack was there with me. 
then in Chinese it would be more idiomatic to say:  那件事我做了三次，每次Jack都和我在一起。
It would be strange to say:  在我三次做那件事的时候，Jack都和我在一起。

So how to say it naturally in Chinese would depend on the context.


----------



## SuperXW

A popular Internet slang: 
重要的话说三遍 “(I) repeat three times for important things”.
For example, you want to emphasize something in your colleagues’ group in your massenger. You may repeat it 3 times and add this expression.
“明天交报告！
明天交报告！
明天交报告！
重要的话说三遍！”


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 重要的话说三遍


 这是真正的natural
Also note that(请注意):
一般来说，表达这个意思，形容并强调说话次数，用遍
做的行为，按照语境(可以是次等)
例如
   我都给你做过多少次了，还是不会？！
   我都教过你多少遍了，还他妈不会，笨的跟猪一样！(rude)




albert_laosong said:


> 那件事我做了三次，*每次Jack都和我在一起。*


please give us context, that could be better

有个具体的语境，会更清楚。
单纯说你做了那件事，这件事这种表达，放在这个强调的语气中，对我而言，有点奇怪。
我试试举两个例子，*体现多次做某件事的常用表达:*

1.Jack最近*总是*让我跟他去宾馆 or 我和Jack*经常*在那里开房。
2.每天放学，*都是*Jack送我回家，他(真)是个好人。
3.又来了，怎么*还是*你啊？！(这是描述门口又来了推销员的反应)
4.啊，妈，怎么早上*老是/还是*吃咸菜？能不能换个口味？



Also note that.

*经常在那里开房* 和 *一直在那里开房 *不一样

例如
我一直在哈哈宾馆洗脚(重点是在哈哈宾馆这个地点)
我经常在哈哈宾馆见那个女人(也是说明了“我”经常去哈哈宾馆，但是侧重的，更多是里面场景的描述)


以上，限于生活经验和论坛规则，只能写到这里。欢迎指正。


----------



## albert_laosong

forgoodorill said:


> please give us context, that could be better
> 有个具体的语境，会更清楚。


the original post didn't provide a full sentence, "the three times that I did something" seemed like a adverbial clause of time, so a full sentence may be like this:  the three times that I did that(= went to Beijing), Jack was with me. 
Then in that context, it can be said in Chinese: 我三次去北京，Jack都和我一起去的。


----------



## forgoodorill

albert_laosong said:


> 我三次去北京，Jack都和我一起去的。


 老宋，我感觉你这个句子好生硬啊。(个人观点，平常不这么说的，你可以再琢磨琢磨，想一想，欢迎互相指正)
我一般会说:
这几次都是Jack陪我去的北京
我跟Jack去北京好几次了/三次了


暂时只想到这些，过后再补充，更改。


----------



## albert_laosong

去年三次去北京出差，Jack 都是和我一起去的，怎么今年派他和老王一起了？或者
去年三次去北京出差，我都是和Jack一起去的，怎么今年派我和老王一起了？

是否还会生硬？  不过，按说我上面那话也并不生硬啊？我三次去北京，意思就是我一共去过三次北京，然后三次都是Jack和我一起去的，按说挺常用的一种表达方式啊？

而且这个句式和the three times that I did it 在意思上是最接近的啊？


----------



## SuperXW

平时说话没那么多思考，“我三次去北京，*Jack都和我*一起去的 ”也是可能的，
改成“我三次去北京，*都和Jack*一起去的 ”会更顺些吧？不中途变更主语。


----------



## albert_laosong

就是我上面举的例句：
去年三次去北京出差，Jack 都是和我一起去的，怎么今年派他和老王一起了？或者
去年三次去北京出差，我都是和Jack一起去的，怎么今年派我和老王一起了？ 

如果整句话强调的是Jack，那么更可能说“Jack和我一起去的”，如果更强调我，那么更可能说“我和Jack一块去的”，也是要看上下文的。


----------



## forgoodorill

albert_laosong said:


> 是否还会生硬？


不會了。 謝謝老宋的回復。


SuperXW said:


> 改成“我三次去北京，*都和Jack*一起去的 ”会更顺些吧？不中途变更主语。


  這個應該就是我想說但是說不出來的，謝謝SuperXW！


albert_laosong said:


> 去年三次去北京出差，Jack 都是和我一起去的，怎么今年派他和老王一起了？或者
> 去年三次去北京出差，我都是和Jack一起去的，怎么今年派我和老王一起了？
> 
> 如果整句话强调的是Jack，那么更可能说“Jack和我一起去的”，如果更强调我，那么更可能说“我和Jack一块去的”，也是要看上下文的。


是要看上下文，但是現在我個人感覺，這兩句話，都是在強調最後的部分。-------也就是新來的老王的加入。
所以中間比較隨便，兩種說法都可以說得通。
我想到一個美國朋友跟我說過的，他說中文沒有英文的動詞的變化那些。所以你需要注意聽副詞來確定這個敘述者的角度。
從以上兩個老宋舉的例子來說，應該可以體現出來這個含義。


還望指正


----------



## albert_laosong

我觉得可能不对。如果场景是：Jack是新人，一直都是我带Jack的，相当于我的助手，然后突然这次出差，上面派他跟着老王了。你觉得我说这句话强调的是Jack还是老王？ 在这个场景下，你觉得第一句还是第二句更合适一点？


----------

